# Lake of the Woods Buck



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Here is a nice deer. Anyone seen this one yet?

[siteimg]3054[/siteimg]

[siteimg]3055[/siteimg]


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

pretty happy guy in that first pic. but i don't blame him.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Looks like he is poppin a squat! Haha nice buck though!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

A guy I work with had this in his email.......springer, where did you see this?


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I also had that picture emailed to me, what a monster!!!!


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

> springer, where did you see this?


I got it from Tom Loy he works out at the GFAFB he got it from someone there.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Must be a GF thing.


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Gorbachav looks like he's pooooop'n.


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

he probaly did **** himself, i would if i got that big buck


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I thought I saw this somewhere else or something and not shot around Lake of The Woods in MN.. I remember reading that they were moose hunting somewhere in Canada or something and shot this nice deer.. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I am not so sure though. :-? Nice deer though


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I got an email of it too....not sure of the exact origin though.


----------

